# rice cooker without teflon or aluminium?



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

We need a new rice cooker since our old one is losing its teflon coating







: But because I am wiser and more educated now, I want one without teflon coating. That leaves aluminium ones, which is not supposed to be healthy either.

Is that it? Do I have to choose between teflon or aluminium? I have not found anything else so far, do you know of any?


----------



## summerlilies (Feb 6, 2006)

I was just wondering the same thing! My dh bought me a fuzzy logic rice cooker for mother's day -- I think I want to keep it, yet it has teflon in it.







. I want to know if there is one out there I should exchange this one for. Thanks for starting this thread. I hope someone can help us!


----------



## aranya (Apr 18, 2006)

DH and I are looking for precisely the same thing. Out rice cooker is the only teflon coated thing we have in the kitchen, and we want to get rid of it. I found one rice cooker with a stainless steel inner bowl after an internet search:

http://www.ultimate-weight-products....TK=rice_cooker

However, I read on another internet site that stainless steel rice cookers are not good to use because rice sticks to the bottom. This company sells the Kuhn Rikon pressure cookers instead.

http://www.pleasanthillgrain.com/sta...er_cookers.asp

We have one that we got on sale and absolutely love it. I would recommend them as a good alternative to a rice cooker and one that can be used to cook other things as well. But the problem is that we will be moving to a place that will not have a proper kitchen with a stove, so a rice cooker that can be plugged into an electrical outlet would be a great help. I'd love to hear from people who've had experience with rice cookers with stainless steel interiors.


----------



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

Sanyo make some rice cookers that are supposed to be "titanium coated". I don't really know if it's true and if they have coated the inside or outside. My parents have one that works very well, perfect rice every time and not a bit sticking to the bottom. I think for rice cookers, I'd prefer non-stick coating to aluminum, especially if the non-stick is very high quality. They last a long time if you take care of the rice pot (handwash gently). Rice cooker never gets too hot for the teflon to break down and almost no utensil is ever used in the pot. It's the teflon on frying pans and woks that should be avoided.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aranya*
DH and I are looking for precisely the same thing. Out rice cooker is the only teflon coated thing we have in the kitchen, and we want to get rid of it. I found one rice cooker with a stainless steel inner bowl after an internet search:

http://www.ultimate-weight-products....TK=rice_cooker

However, I read on another internet site that stainless steel rice cookers are not good to use because rice sticks to the bottom. This company sells the Kuhn Rikon pressure cookers instead.

http://www.pleasanthillgrain.com/sta...er_cookers.asp

We have one that we got on sale and absolutely love it. I would recommend them as a good alternative to a rice cooker and one that can be used to cook other things as well. But the problem is that we will be moving to a place that will not have a proper kitchen with a stove, so a rice cooker that can be plugged into an electrical outlet would be a great help. I'd love to hear from people who've had experience with rice cookers with stainless steel interiors.

We have 2 pressure cookers, my husband wants or needs a rice cooker, just put the rice and water in and forget


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Poddi*
Sanyo make some rice cookers that are supposed to be "titanium coated". I don't really know if it's true and if they have coated the inside or outside. My parents have one that works very well, perfect rice every time and not a bit sticking to the bottom. I think for rice cookers, I'd prefer non-stick coating to aluminum, especially if the non-stick is very high quality. They last a long time if you take care of the rice pot (handwash gently). Rice cooker never gets too hot for the teflon to break down and almost no utensil is ever used in the pot. It's the teflon on frying pans and woks that should be avoided.

I'll google for the sanyo one, maybe I can find it.

The teflon on ours is peeling off, I am not so convinced









I don't care as much about sticking really, the dishwasher takes care of that just fine.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aranya*
DH and I are looking for precisely the same thing. Out rice cooker is the only teflon coated thing we have in the kitchen, and we want to get rid of it. I found one rice cooker with a stainless steel inner bowl after an internet search:

http://www.ultimate-weight-products....TK=rice_cooker



Thank you!

Sticking doesn't matter, I have a dishwasher


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

What about a steamer? I just got one but it steams rice very nicely.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trishy*
What about a steamer? I just got one but it steams rice very nicely.

Hm, does it have a automatic shut off like a rice cooker?

I'm wondering, the basic principle really is the same I suppose.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

This is the one I have:

http://www.oster.com/productdetail.aspx?id=20&cat=27

It does shut off automatically and has a separate bowl for cooking rice in. I can make fish and veggies in it too so it is much more useful than just a steamer for me.


----------



## wawap (Jun 28, 2004)

I have one like Trishy posted (different brand, but same concept)... It is 15 years old and still works like a charm. I can also steam veggies in it when my veggie steamer pot is otherwise occupied.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

I have seen rice steamers listed at asian food sites and at stores.They look to be out of bamboo.Perhaps that would be an ok option.


----------



## Aisha_Rou (May 20, 2006)

Hi everyone! My first post! Nice to meet you all!

I use the Miracle Stainless Steel Rice Cooker which coincidentally I purchased at Ultimate Nourishment which is the link someone posted above. And because the rice cooker makes the side dish and veggies so effortless to cook, I use it almost every night. Hubby may be getting a tad sick of rice though







Most often I try mix up the taste by adding an organic vegetable bouillon cube to flavor the rice. Sometimes I also soak lentils and add them in with the uncooked rice. I'll also press fresh garlic into the water/rice bowl and also on top of the veggies which you steam on the top steamer tray while the rice is cooking below (very cool!). The Ultimate Nourishment site also says you can cook beans in this rice cooker (I haven't tried that yet). Anyway, thought I'd share since I use this ss rice cooker.


----------



## aranya (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks, Aisha Rou. Its encouraging to hear from people who've actually used this rice cooker and seem happy with it.


----------



## Aisha_Rou (May 20, 2006)

You're very welcome Aranya! Glad to help.


----------

